# Smit Liverpool



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Heard from a friend today that the Smit Liverpool had been sold
for breaking.
Have been trying to check on AIS but come up with nothing.
Can anybody confirm where she has sailed to please ,as she has
already sailed from Liverpool.

Regards
Keith


----------



## troopy (May 4, 2010)

See below re Smit Liverpool:
Taken from Maritime Journal towards end of last year.
The Voith tractor tug Smit Liverpool was sold recently to Craignish Ltd of Nigeria and re-registered under the flag of St. Vincent and Grenadines. Built locally by McTay at Bromborough in 1984 as the Bramley Moore, it is a tug of 33m in length powered by two Ruston 270M diesels producing 3,440 bhp and a bollard pull of 38.5 tons. Bramley Moore was sold to Smit in 2007 and renamed Smit Liverpool. The tug will be managed by Ship & Shore Services Ltd. and the name shortened to Liverpool.

Cheers
Troopy


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Troopy

Thanks for the information.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Sad to see the old Bramley Moore gone from the port. She has been a familiar sight for the last 28 years.
Pat


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

BRAMLEY MOORE fire-fighting tug.
O.N. 704460. 336g. 100n. 37.80 x 9.56 x 3.321 metres. 
Two, 6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (270 x 305mm) 6RK270 type engines by Ruston Diesels Ltd., Newton-le-Willows, geared to twin forward mounted Voith-Schneider type multi-directional propulsion units. 3,444bhp. 12.8 kts. 38.5 tons bollard pull.
10.5.1984: Keel laid by McTay Marine Ltd., Bromborough (Yard No. 54) for the Alexandra Towing Company Ltd. 
27.8.1984: Launched. 
17.10.1984: Completed. 
1.1.1996: Owners restyled as Howard Smith Towage Ltd.
8.10.2001: Owners restyled as Adsteam Towage Ltd. 
4.2007: Adsteam’s Liverpool operation sold to Smit, Rotterdam, vessel transferred to Smit Harbour Towage (UK) Ltd. and renamed SMIT LIVERPOOL. 
6.9.2010: Enroute to Nigeria via Las Palmas having been sold to Ship & Shore Services Ltd (Craignish Ltd) Lagos and renamed LIVERPOOL under St.Vincent & The Grenadines flag. 
4.10.2010: Due to arrive at Lagos.
11.2010: Still in service.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics taken in 2009


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Pat

Thanks for the photos you sent.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## wiganyfl (Apr 1, 2011)

Sad that shes gone like so much of Liverpool heritage.Next will be Brocklebank unless we can muster support for the volunteers working on her


----------



## johngordon (Dec 2, 2006)

wiganyfl said:


> Sad that shes gone like so much of Liverpool heritage.Next will be Brocklebank unless we can muster support for the volunteers working on her


does the brock need voiunteers was on reas in the 70 s


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

I was on the original Bramley Moore , coal fired boiler, an engine and a steering engine that was all she had, unlike her luxurious younger namesake.
I will try to root out a photo of her and add it later.

Jim


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bramley Moore Mk I.*

As promised a photo of the original 'Bramley Moore' along with her 'daughter' in her original colours.

Jim


----------

